# Могут ли заболевания позвоночника отдавать в мочевой пузырь или уретру?



## Miss.Anastasia (9 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, недавно сделали кт :МСКТ признаки остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, задние циркулярные выстояния межпозвонковых дисков на уровне L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1 без сужения позвоночного канала. Грыжа Шморля Th9-L1. Скажите пожалуйста может ли возникать боль в мочевом и уретре из за этих заболеваний. Уже много лет не могут найти причину болей в мочевом пузыре. Уже обследовалась в других городах  Результатов ноль. Сейчас врач говорит что может от спины идти. Спасибо заранее


----------

